# Filtro Activo con entradas y salidas balanceadas



## RoDRiSH (Mar 1, 2008)

En el trabajo me pidieron si podía diseñar un filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer, el cual se lo utilizaría en un automóvil, de entrada decidí que seria un filtro activo, investigue un poco y recordé algunas cosas de la universidad y logre diseñar el filtro, el cual tiene las siguientes características: tiene entradas y salidas balanceadas, frecuencia de corte de 170Hz a 24dB/oct filtro clase Linkwitz-Riley, tiene entrada para canal der e izq... hasta aca todo bien.. pero el problema surge cuando quiero alimentar el filtro requiero +/- 12 Vcc... el +12 lo consigo de la batería pero q puedo hacer para conseguir el -12?, pensé en diseñar un inversor dc ac pero resultaría algo moroso... estuve navegando por ahi y encontré un diseño que utiliza un 555 pero la corriente es muy poca por el orden de los 15mA, yo por lo menos necesito 600mA, no se que hacer, si tienen alguna idea, bienvenida sea...espero sus respuestas... y desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 1, 2008)

Tu buscas algo como esto.

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema53.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

> ... encontre un diseño que utiliza un 555 pero la corriente es muy poca por el orden de los 15mA, yo por lo menos necesito *600mA, *no se que hacer, si tienen alguna idea, bienvenida sea...espero sus respuestas... y desde ya muchas gracias...


¿ Y por que tanto ?, no deberia


Tienes la opcion de armarte una tierra virtual a 1/2 de VCC para tus tensiones positivas y negativas, asi no tienes problemas de consumo. Como te sugiere "CarlosColombo" (cuyo link no habia visto)


Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 1, 2008)

Aqui te paso un link que tiene una tierra vitrual y un ecualizador paramétrico.

http://sound.westhost.com/project32.htm

Saludos


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad, arme el circuito que propuso dano en esta pagina 
http://sound.westhost.com/project32.htm
Con el divisor de tension y el ecualizador parametrico pero, quitando las frecuencias altas y medias, para ser usado en un bajo, y surgió un problema, el problema es que cuando lo conecto a la salida de la radio, todos los parlantes se cortan y pareciera que entraran en mute!, no se...

Les explico con mas detalle, tengo dos medios, un bajo y un amplificador, la radio que tengo es una DEH 1770, que tiene cuatro salidas para dos parlantes delanteros izq y der, y para dos parlantes traseros izq y der, los medios que tengo los conecto adelante y el bajo lo quiero conectar a la salida de cualquier canal trasero izq o der a travez del aplificador.

El ecualizador lo conecto de la siguiente forma, de la salida canal der trasero de la radio al ecualizador, del ecualizador al amplificador y del amplificador al bajo, todo esta correctamente alimentado y conectado, cuando conecto la tierra de la salida del canal der trasero al circuito del ecualizador todos los parlantes se callan, lo desconecto y obviamente los medios funcionan, que estoy haciendo mal?, pq sucede esto? al ecualizador le añadi un filtro pasa bajos como pueden ver en el esquematico a continuacion, orientenme un poco porfavor, no se mucho del tema

gracias de antemano


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Ago 5, 2008)

chango yo creo qe eso no va a andar y se corta el sonido porqe vos estas asiendo un cortocircuito con la salida del estereo y la masa. la salida de audio del filtro si o si va en la masa del amplificador y ahi lo estas conectando con el negativo de tu filtro nose si me entendes


----------



## RoDRiSH (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola amigo

Gracias por responder. Si te entiendo, pero entonces cual seria la solucion?... o el paso a seguir?... si pudieras orientarme te agradeceria muchisimo...

saludos


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Ago 13, 2008)

la solucion seria ponerle un amplificador qe funcione con fuente simetrica por ej. uno de 6+6 o hacer un filtro qe ande con fuente simple. yo qeria aser uno pero ya seme fueron las ganas. lo mejor qe podrias aser es una fuente conmutada de 15+15. lo qe podrias probar es poner 2 resistencias en serie y ahi tenes una fuente simetrica muy simple. el + es + y el - es - y en la union de las 2 resis tenes el 0 volt. te qeda una fuente de 6+6 y si tenes suerte puede ser qe ande un amplificador y un filtro entendes?¡?¡?¡?¡  tienen qe ser resistencias iguales y de alto valor. lo unico malo es qe no tiene mucho amperaje pero para un filtro preamplificador creo qe va a andar bien.


----------

